# 14/08/2021: Michael Sisco for "Congress" GUNTED, at West Virginia State Capital (sic) Building



## AltisticRight (Aug 5, 2021)

Gunty looking like like a dirty potato here.  ADE WON VICTORIOUS VICIOUS VICKERS WON

Join Michael Sisco and Ethan Oliver Ralph at... in the State Capital (sic) of West Virginia, for a riveting discussion on Mandatory Vaccines.
(The capital of West Virginia is Charleston, I assume they meant the CAPITOL building of said city??? I don't fucking know anymore.)

Information here: https://www.jhsph.edu/covid-19/arti...-be-mandatory-in-the-u-s-and-who-decides.html
*Basically, states can issue a vaccine mandate.*
Emphasis on "can", because even China isn't mandating vaccines, though their shitty tracker health app wuflu passport thing would implicitly shame those unvaccinated by showing a lower grade.  

Say hi to the manlet Sisco. What a sissy name! (Credit goes to @FuzzMushr00m)  
Fuentes is around 5'6'', making him a certified manlet. 




* BETTENDORF — It turns out that Nick Fuentes, a far right-wing speaker who sparked controversy at a Monday Quad Cities GOP rally, was invited by a staffer of one of the speakers. The staffer has since been fired.
The _Dispatch-Argus_ of East Moline reported Thursday night that Fuentes was invited, without the knowledge of the other speakers, church or organizers, by Michael Sisco. Sisco, until Tuesday, had been a coordinator for former U.S. Rep. Bobby Schilling (R-Rock Island). Shilling had been one of the speakers at what was called an “immigration forum” by organizers.
link | archive


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 5, 2021)

Of course Gunty would be against anything even remotely healthy.


----------



## Mr Moonface (Aug 5, 2021)

They had to cut Ralph's body out of the photo they used to try and hide his morbid obesity, it didn't work. Also, does Michael Sisco know that Ethan Ralph masturbated to an underage girl on one of his livestreams?


----------



## DogZero (Aug 5, 2021)

Making an informed personal decision about the vaccine is the right of everybody.

Ralph has never made an informed personal decision in his life, and nobody should respect his commentary about such a decision.


----------



## Sithis (Aug 5, 2021)

This is within driving range of me....
is this gonna be a live event or some gay ass livestream just hosted from WV? Because if it's live, god help us all, he will be amidst "his" people. Imagine an entire mob full of people with the physique and attitude of Gunt. Like a bunch of hateful Larry the Cable Guy clones.
Brb guys I'm driving a few hundred miles the opposite direction.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 5, 2021)

Zelos Wilder said:


> Of course Gunty would be against anything even remotely healthy.


Him being 5'1'' with a BMI of 51+ makes him strictly immune to vaccination. Firstly, there's just no needle on the planet that's able to penetrate his thick pig skin.

There's also this:


> New research is shedding light on how the COVID-19 pandemic could be intensified by another ongoing public health concern: the obesity epidemic.
> 
> It's known that obesity can increase your risk of severe illness if you catch COVID-19, but does that also mean your weight could affect how well a vaccine can protect you from the virus?
> 
> Verywell asked several experts whether it's possible that the Pfizer and Moderna COVID-19 vaccines may not work as well in people who are overweight and obese.


https://www.verywellhealth.com/obesity-affect-covid-vaccine-immunity-5112879
Basically, for a fat fuck like Ralph, rona symptoms will be worse and the jab will be less effective.

lol fat


----------



## Dogechu_Prime (Aug 5, 2021)

How else is Gunty Industrees gonna make it back to peak kumite if the jab won't take through the multiple layers of pleather?


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 5, 2021)

they even shopped headphones onto him.  why?


----------



## Vetti (Aug 5, 2021)

Why? Ralph literally has no credentials that make him qualified to speak on this topic. He never even got his Pol Sci bachelor degree. Fucking Gator is more qualified to give this talk than Ralph is on paper.


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 5, 2021)

Sithis said:


> Brb guys I'm driving a few hundred miles the opposite direction.


You gotta go with an ADE WON sign!


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 5, 2021)

Ade won. "I'm so against mandated vaccines... I'ma be honest, I'm so against the vaccine that I let my mother die alone in a hospital instead of getting the vaccine." - Ethan Oliver Ralph Ade Won

So basically, this Sisco guy is a fucking nobody and the Ade won  turnout at this event is going to be worse than the turnout for Ralph's hat sales.


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Aug 5, 2021)

These nutjobs are gonna die of covid regardless and if they don't, it'll be AIDs.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 5, 2021)

If you are taking health advice from a drug addicted, alcoholic, obese man with a scat fetish you deserve to die horribly of the coof.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 5, 2021)

FUCKING wonderful.
Here comes Gunt to grift off and set back the REASONABLE argument of being against the mandatory vaccine.
Well, at least the CNN and MSNBC hit pieces on him might be good.
WHY can't he have a NORMAL Twitter picture?




Linked in: https://archive.ph/E1a7m


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 5, 2021)

Is his speaking fee going to be paid in Makers?


----------



## Mr.Downer (Aug 5, 2021)

great optics, a fat gunted creature that runs a show called "THE *KILL*STREAM" is going to be speaking out against vaccines? normies will be wondering who this gross manlet is, google his name and see all sorts of horrible things


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 5, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> WHY can't he have a NORMAL Twitter picture?
> View attachment 2417216
> 
> Linked in: https://archive.ph/E1a7m


Because he is a manlet and a retard. He will never be normal.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 6, 2021)

Mr.Downer said:


> great optics, a fat gunted creature that runs a show called "THE *KILL*STREAM"


I hope they use the dog clips.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 6, 2021)

I don't why that photoshop face makes laugh hahah also what is Ralph going to talk about anyways ? He not even genuine on his Anti-Covid Vaxx position.


----------



## HamsterEater96 (Aug 6, 2021)

Great optics Mikey.  Host a campaign event with a morbidly obese, gunt owning, thumb sniffing, horse banging, deadbeat dad who also happens to be a convicted felon.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 6, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> I hope they use the dog clips.


I hope they play his baby mama's conception tape. Real Ralphamale chads don't need no damn jab.






From a used car salesman to a grifter politician that sells snake oil, lol.


----------



## Reversal (Aug 6, 2021)

Sithis said:


> Because if it's live, god help us all, he will be amidst "his" people. Imagine an entire mob full of people with the physique and attitude of Gunt. Like a bunch of hateful Larry the Cable Guy clones.


Imagine the smell.


----------



## Sithis (Aug 6, 2021)

Reversal said:


> Imagine the smell.


I'm not even sure what would be the most vomit inducing - the collective sweat infused mist of funk being emanated from all those gunty undercarriages or the blend of wintergreen snuff and diesel fumes wafting through the parking lot.


----------



## Dell Conagher (Aug 6, 2021)

Fuck i gotta get vaxxed now


----------



## Mr Moonface (Aug 6, 2021)

Did some looking into his twitter. He's pretty much a garden-variety alt-righter. Anti-vax is all over his timeline, with droplets of Soros and Alex Jones conspiracy theories. 

I did find one article on him, apparently he's big into the Greek Orthodox Church







Article
His articles at that Sts. Edward Media site are just like his twitter. More alt-right boredom.

His biggest endorsement I've found is from some guy named scooter









So yeah... Michael is a big political player


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 6, 2021)

So Ethan is going to interview some shyster Trump carpetbagger who moved to a Trump-red state thinking it wouldn’t cost much to win a congressional seat there.

The pharmaceutical industry (Cardinal Health) managed to buy the AG’s office in the WV because they were so worried about the opiate abuse lawsuits the state was going to win.  Sisco should be sucking Big Pharma dick, not an obese alcoholic deadbeat engaged to a horse.


----------



## LordOdin (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm conflicted i agree with the sentiment that you shpuldn't make it mandatory. ON THE OTHERHAND HOWEVER at this point i believe any decision Ralph makes is tailor made to destroy the human race as the demon child is using his mind tricks. It just takes longer because he will never even meet the demon child as he isn't the legal father.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Aug 6, 2021)

Someone in the area should attend the event in the case that there is a Gator spotting since it’s supposedly in his neck of the woods.


----------



## Pee Wee Herman (Aug 6, 2021)

5'1 with a 51 BMI means that Ralph will die if he contacts any of the variants. This will might happen soon considering the US is on track for 100k+ cases per day now.


Dogechu_Prime said:


> How else is Gunty Industrees gonna make it back to peak kumite if the jab won't take through the multiple layers of pleather?


 "Gunty Industrees" Someone needs to make that photoshop STAT


----------



## thismanlies (Aug 6, 2021)

Mr Moonface said:


> Did some looking into his twitter. He's pretty much a garden-variety alt-righter. Anti-vax is all over his timeline, with droplets of Soros and Alex Jones conspiracy theories.
> 
> I did find one article on him, apparently he's big into the Greek Orthodox Church
> 
> ...


Ah, he's an aspiring politician. I was wondering who'd be stupid enough to associate their political movement with Ethan Ralph.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Aug 6, 2021)

A discussion with a morbidly obese manchild and some other guy I dunno who?

Sign me up!


----------



## Reverend (Aug 6, 2021)

Why wasn't I notified it was Bring Your Child to Work day?


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 6, 2021)

The gunt is a professional grifter and is engaged to a huge nosed kike so he isn't going to miss any opportunity to grow his brand. Dealing with Grift Fuentes and other catty grifters are of course part and parcel with scamming idiots out of their money.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 6, 2021)

UGH.
I hate people like this. 
There are legitimate concerns about the COVID vaccine. The BEST way to handle this is to get a forum of doctors and to keep ANYONE who is associated with Ralph FAR away from this. 
Maybe Ralph can come but make it a public Q and A? I don't know of a way to keep Ralph associated with it and make it a clean event.
I hope someone goes to this to record it.
This sets the anti-COVID vaccine effort way back.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Aug 6, 2021)

"What expertise do you have regarding Vaccines Mr. Ralph?"
"I, uh, well my daddy, uh, they said he was too, uh, they said he was too mean to die and, uh, my daddy never had no, uh, he never needed any of those there vaccines."

What is Ralph's fucking stance on these gonna be, is he just going to go up and scream like a pig like Eric Cartman because he's scared of fucking needles?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Aug 6, 2021)

Ralph is one of the people who would actually be better off taking the vaccine


----------



## Trappin in the Trap (Aug 6, 2021)

The transparency on the image they used for him and his black shirt makes him look really wide, wider than usual.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Aug 6, 2021)

Ralph is actually contributing to the vaccine effort by going to this event to speak. All the people showing up have already made their decisions of not getting it, this is just gonna de-legitimize the hesitancy crowd because they are gonna come off as pretentious retards that know little about the subject other than screaming muh rights.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Aug 6, 2021)

Ralph should definitely get the vaccine. He is in multiple risk groups and has at least eighteen years of child support to pay.


Mr Moonface said:


> They had to cut Ralph's body out of the photo they used to try and hide his morbid obesity, it didn't work. Also, does Michael Sisco know that Ethan Ralph masturbated to an underage girl on one of his livestreams?


Or that there is a sex tape of Ralph fucking a potato floating around because he released it in a drunken rage?


----------



## Gensou Hadou (Aug 6, 2021)

An experimental vaccine utilizing new technology produced in 8 months for which the long-term effects aren't known should, indeed, be a personal choice. I hate having this guy on my side.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 6, 2021)

I would love to see whether or not Gunt can keep on topic and not revert back to talking about anything internet related. From that livestream and the few interactions he has had with normal people, it seems that he can't talk without falling back on the Killstream, or gay internet drama. 

What are the odds of him suddenly bringing up "the paedophile Joshua Moon" while speaking?


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 6, 2021)

Mr.Downer said:


> great optics, a fat gunted creature that runs a show called "THE *KILL*STREAM" is going to be speaking out against vaccines? normies will be wondering who this gross manlet is, google his name and see all sorts of horrible things


I'm calling it he's going to run into faith 2.0 except this  one will be underage and lie to get his clout and thumb


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Aug 6, 2021)

I agree, Ralph should get the vaccine. I want to see him stroke out on stream and lose the use of his arm like Jack.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Aug 6, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> I would love to see whether or not Gunt can keep on topic and not revert back to talking about anything internet related. From that livestream and the few interactions he has had with normal people, it seems that he can't talk without falling back on the Killstream, or gay internet drama.
> 
> What are the odds of him suddenly bringing up "the paedophile Joshua Moon" while speaking?


"It's unconstitutional to be forced into taking a vaccine or the public at large not knowing about super predator and pedophile Josh moon".


----------



## Chomosexual (Aug 7, 2021)

Let's see:
>Speaking at LE CAPITOL™
>Candidate Sissy Titty
>Pozzed by Nick Fuckentes (an El Goblino mutt)
>Will have Gunt Retort speaking against vaccine
We should keep a list of things and happening that Ralphie has gunted, something like GUNTED.COM


Mr.Downer said:


> great optics, a fat gunted creature that runs a show called "THE *KILL*STREAM" is going to be speaking out against vaccines? normies will be wondering who this gross manlet is, google his name and see all sorts of horrible things





Oliveoil said:


> I hope they use the dog clips.


Normies will google Ralph and witness his gunt flapping all over the place in all of its glory.
Also, Gunt REEEturd's theme should be Under Mi Fat Ting, fits him nicely.
Under Mi Gunt Ting


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 7, 2021)

Good, he's fat as fuck so when he gets COVID at a superspeader he will be vented within days of admission and then the gunt will sag and die.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 7, 2021)

Why the hell would anyone ever invite Ethan to speak on a topic?  That's the kiss of death itself, no one takes him seriously unless they have brain damage.


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 7, 2021)

This is the best pro-vaxx propaganda ever.


----------



## Spergichu (Aug 7, 2021)

I wonder how Ralph can relate mandatory COVID vaccines to the gawd damn Joshua Pedophile Moon.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> I would love to see whether or not Gunt can keep on topic and not revert back to talking about anything internet related. From that livestream and the few interactions he has had with normal people, it seems that he can't talk without falling back on the Killstream, or gay internet drama.
> 
> What are the odds of him suddenly bringing up "the paedophile Joshua Moon" while speaking?



There is no way he won't bring up Null and the Kiwi Farms at least 3 times during whatever gay, wheezing rant he's going to spew for this literal who.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Aug 7, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Why the hell would anyone ever invite Ethan to speak on a topic?  That's the kiss of death itself, no one takes him seriously unless they have brain damage.


Same I don’t get why Fuentes calls out wignats (besides the fact that nicks job is to divide the right) but willingly associates with Ralph and his Krew of Faggots like Rand and Dingo (at least Dingo calls out Nick) when Ralph has worse optics than any of the So called wignats.


----------



## Eggg (Aug 7, 2021)

Will he be taking live superchats? (people throwing pennies at him)


----------



## Mic Nejah (Aug 8, 2021)

Another manlet?!?  I know people must look at Americans like, Those faggots are lying, their average height is like 5’4”!
I don’t want to powerlevel too much, but as an American, I can say that I’m pretty average and I’m at least 1.75 Gunts tall.
 Or for the international folks, 1.3 Guntwidths.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 8, 2021)

A_Single_Egg said:


> Will he be taking live superchats? (people throwing pennies at him)


"And mandatory vaccine requirements are bad because...hold on I got to read a superchat. Faithsfriend234 says that I'm a deadbeat who married a jew and my penis is small. See, this is what I have to deal with, these faggots from the Kiwifarms lead by that paedophile Joshua Moon. He's talking about my child...he probably wants to fuck my kid and they send me hate. Anyways, what was I talking about again? I need my milkshake. GAYTOR, GET ME MY SHAKE".


----------



## jell0 (Aug 8, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> "And mandatory vaccine requirements are bad because...hold on I got to read a superchat. Faithsfriend234 says that I'm a deadbeat who married a jew and my penis is small. See, this is what I have to deal with, these faggots from the Kiwifarms lead by that paedophile Joshua Moon. He's talking about my child...he probably wants to fuck my kid and they send me hate. Anyways, what was I talking about again? I need my milkshake. GAYTOR, GET ME MY SHAKE".


Gunt Posts you can hear. Spot on parody fren. Thought you were the faggot himself.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 8, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> "And mandatory vaccine requirements are bad because...hold on I got to read a superchat. Faithsfriend234 says that I'm a deadbeat who married a jew and my penis is small. See, this is what I have to deal with, these faggots from the Kiwifarms lead by that paedophile Joshua Moon. He's talking about my child...he probably wants to fuck my kid and they send me hate. Anyways, what was I talking about again? I need my milkshake. GAYTOR, GET ME MY SHAKE".


Vaccines: bad
Milkshakes with 2000 calories: slurp slurp berp slurp


----------



## buttmunch (Aug 8, 2021)

"Ladies, based tranny's and guntlement, i am here today to speak with you about something very important" *claps pig hooves* *pedopantsu rolls out a television set,  tucker carlson clips already preloaded and ready to play for half an hour* /dead air


ralph has no charisma, what's he even going to talk about


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 9, 2021)

buttmunch said:


> ralph has no charisma, what's he even going to talk about


what he ate within the last hour.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Aug 9, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> what he ate within the last hour.



He'll be eating on the stage out of a trough, or slurping a milkshake into the mic; it won't even need to be last hour.


----------



## HamsterEater96 (Aug 10, 2021)

A little bit of background information.  This guy, Michael Sisco is trying to win the Republican primary in West Virginia's 1st congressional district against incumbent congressman David McKinley.  This district is heavily republican, giving trump 68% of the vote in both 2016 and 2020, so whoever wins the republican primary basically wins the election.  Sisco is not originally from West Virginia and lived in Delaware a year ago.  David McKinley is relatively well liked in this district and has not faced a serious primary challenge in his 10 years representing the seat.  Sisco has raised almost no money for his campaign, while McKinley has several hundred thousand dollars in his campaign account.  

Another thing, this event is being held in Charleston, West Virginia.  Charleston isn't even in the district Sissy is running to represent.  Charleston is in West Virginia's 2nd district.  

TLDR, Sisco is a politically illiterate retard who doesn't have a chance at winning, and the fact that he's campaigning with the gunt shows this.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 10, 2021)

Miles Edgeworth said:


> TLDR, Sisco is a politically illiterate retard who doesn't have a chance at winning, and the fact that he's campaigning with the gunt shows this.


He's probably Internet illiterate, too. He missed all the search results that show Ethan Ralph being a degenerate, a shit-huffer, a groomer, a fat fuck, multiple-divorcee, and a has-been.

Especially a groomer, though. Republicans really hate pedophiles.


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Aug 10, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> He's probably Internet illiterate, too. He missed all the search results that show Ethan Ralph being a degenerate, a shit-huffer, a groomer, a fat fuck, multiple-divorcee, and a has-been.
> 
> Especially a groomer, though. Republicans really hate pedophiles.


I'll be mildly charitable to sisco and say he only saw the top level information you get when you Google Ralph. Like the articles calling him an alt-right podcaster and his arrest. The shit huffing and grooming aren't the most widespread incidences out there for people who don't care to follow Ralph.


----------



## Henry Wentworth Akeley (Aug 11, 2021)

Ralph's a morbidly obese alcoholic; he obviously does not care about his health whatsoever. Absolutely the worst pick for a speaker on a topic related to healthcare, I cannot imagine how this came to be.


----------



## IHateTheFrench (Aug 14, 2021)

So when will we be able to see him speak? Is it going to be streamed or uploaded after he gave his "speech"? Im sure its going to be one huge mess


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 14, 2021)

This guy made sure to rep the KILLSTREAM BABY during his speech for elected office.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 14, 2021)

He hasn't updated his Facebook with any video feed.
Still, here's the original post. I'm surprised no one has weened on it. https://www.facebook.com/MichaelSiscoWV/posts/185633763626099


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Aug 14, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> This guy made sure to rep the KILLSTREAM BABY during his speech for elected office.
> 
> View attachment 2445619


Are there any photos of Ralph standing there? Also, are there any WV aylawgs that could go measure the statue base?


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 14, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> This guy made sure to rep the KILLSTREAM BABY during his speech for elected office.
> 
> View attachment 2445619


It looks like his wife menstruated on the hat, also no anyone who supports ralph should never ever be elected to a position


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 14, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Are there any photos of Ralph standing there? Also, are there any WV aylawgs that could go measure the statue base?


No photos of gunt, just some ribs saying he "had to donate some, bc they're too much". Pantsu with the same hat eating a pulled pork sandwich.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Aug 14, 2021)

Waiting for upload. Had to have been a shitty turn out for it not to have been livestreamed or uploaded immediately.


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 14, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> This guy made sure to rep the KILLSTREAM BABY during his speech for elected office.


That's uhh... a hell of a crowd they got there. I bet they were all chanting "America First! America First" and cheering and changing the zeitgeist.


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 14, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> That's uhh... a hell of a crowd they got there. I bet they were all chanting "America First! America First" and cheering and changing the zeitgeist.


This is just another AF political larp. This man can't even wear a pair of pants hemmed correctly.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Aug 14, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> This guy made sure to rep the KILLSTREAM BABY during his speech for elected office.
> 
> View attachment 2445619


Are we sure Sisco isn’t a cousin of Dingos? They look fairly similar, with sisco having some Arab looking features


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Aug 14, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> This is the best pro-vaxx propaganda ever.


This is all the proof anyone needs that he's controlled opposition on any issue.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 14, 2021)

Disheveled Human said:


> Waiting for upload. Had to have been a shitty turn out for it not to have been livestreamed or uploaded immediately.
> View attachment 2445849


Oh brilliant, so they can edit out all the times retard Ralph couldn't stay on topic and had to bring up something internet related. I suspect they will still fuck it up somehow.


----------



## Keranu (Aug 14, 2021)

If you zoom into Ralph's head on the campaign ad, it looks like it's reflecting the forums.

Feel free to photoshop an actual Kiwi Farms screenshot onto that big old potato head.

Also "Paid for by Michael Sisco." Retard literally paid for an ad made in MS Paint.

Great campaign ahead. Can't wait until Ralph's child grooming and revenge porn stories circulate in the local news.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Aug 14, 2021)

Maybe Sisco is the doxx of number one Killstream fan Butters. #VoteForButters


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 14, 2021)

Ethan is gay like pro jabbers/covid schizos


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 15, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Fucking Gator is more qualified to give this talk than Ralph is on paper.


Gator already gave a speech of his own, a humorous but thought-provoking meditation on his time raiding Habbo Hotel and how that's what the left is doing to society if you think about it. "Joe Biden's army of suit-clad black men is closing the pool of our republic with the AIDS of neoliberalism"...so true!


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 15, 2021)

Dang Dirty Troons said:


> Normies will google Ralph and witness his gunt flapping all over the place in all of its glory.
> Also, Gunt REEEturd's theme should be Under Mi Fat Ting, fits him nicely.


Google search





Based Bing


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 16, 2021)

Someone archive please. I'm on my phone.


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Aug 16, 2021)

Man, what a crowd. Can't be more than 20 people there


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 16, 2021)

His reasoning for not taking it is... I don't know. That whole story he told doesn't have any connection to deciding not to get the vaccine. I don't get it. I guess spite is his reason.


----------



## High Tea (Aug 16, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Someone archive please. I'm on my phone.


You're representing your brand when this was a campaign related event. Should have talked about government tyranny and oppression.  He had weeks to prepare and couldn't write a speech or iron a suit?  He has no reason for not taking it except fuck Fauci.  He's not even worried about the mrna.  It was an Medicare and understaffing rant.  Why didn't Sisco go over his speech or give him talking points?


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Aug 16, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Someone archive please. I'm on my phone.


Are there any kiwis in WV that could measure the base of that statue?


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 16, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Someone archive please. I'm on my phone.


To sum up that video, Ralph speech was "my mom died at hospice facility I couldn't see her because of Covid restrictions and I'm not taking the shot unless they forced me".  There I saved people 6 minutes.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 16, 2021)

Insane In The Membrane said:


> Man, what a crowd. Can't be more than 20 people there


Exactly one local news station even bothered to do a story and it was referred to as a “anti-mask protest” specifically against the county school system’s decision to mandate masks for kids under 12. 









						Rally at W.Va. Capitol supporting a choice for masks and vaccines
					

About 50 people showed to second rally in two weeks at the Capitol steps.




					www.wsaz.com
				




You can even see Ralph’s fat ass standing around in a clip behind a redneck Karen yabbering about knowing best fur her kids. 

Nothing about a campaign rally, no mention of Cisco, vaccinations barely mentioned except some ppl waving signs. 

Ralph drove 7 hours to speak for 10 minutes in front of a minuscule gathering of people mad Kanawha County, WV is going to make elementary school kids wear masks.  Truly an event befitting Ralph’s celeb status.


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 16, 2021)

Trying out handbrake. For whatever reason, my NVENC re-encodes go audio only on this site.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Aug 16, 2021)

As a public speaking sperg I have to say Gunt wasn't _that_ bad, he can't enunciate, there's lots of uuuhs/y'knows and weird hand gestures but his presentation is not the worst. The worst part is that he keeps his hands in his pockets at the end of his speech, the climax.
I've seen functioning members of society melt down in anxiety in front of a crowd half the size of this, so good job to gunt, he kind of kept it together.

I'm not commenting on what he is saying because it's drivel.


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen (Aug 16, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> As a public speaking sperg I have to say Gunt wasn't _that_ bad, he can't enunciate, there's lots of uuuhs/y'knows and weird hand gestures but his presentation is not the worst. The worst part is that he keeps his hands in his pockets at the end of his speech, the climax.
> I've seen functioning members of society melt down in anxiety in front of a crowd half the size of this, so good job to gunt, he kind of kept it together.
> 
> I'm not commenting on what he is saying because it's drivel.


Considering he wasn't even showing his face on the Killstream a little over a year ago, yeah he definitely didn't do bad. As you've said, the "uh"s definitely dulled it, but it couldn't been much worse.

Almost as if he's use to giving speeches to groups of feds people


----------



## High Tea (Aug 16, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> As a public speaking sperg I have to say Gunt wasn't _that_ bad, he can't enunciate, there's lots of uuuhs/y'knows and weird hand gestures but his presentation is not the worst. The worst part is that he keeps his hands in his pockets at the end of his speech, the climax.
> I've seen functioning members of society melt down in anxiety in front of a crowd half the size of this, so good job to gunt, he kind of kept it together.
> 
> I'm not commenting on what he is saying because it's drivel.


He wasn't that bad in terms of speaking, but could have avoided getting into the weeds about his mother's case.  He could have focused on how he should have been free to see her in her last days, talked about elderly people dying alone because of unnecessary fear and overreaction, how he and his mother deserved to make their own medical decisions like everyone should related to the vaccine.  Instead it came off as complaining about Medicare and hating Fauci even though he didn't explain why Fauci was bad.  Looking at basic anti vaccine talking points or someone pumping up his speech would have helped.


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 17, 2021)

How short can one man look walking up standard stairs?








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## My Cat Is Racist (Aug 17, 2021)

See how he grabs the waistband of his pants before heading up those stairs? His round, potato shape can't even keep his pants up while he goes up stairs.

How embarrasing....


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Aug 17, 2021)

Insane In The Membrane said:


> Man, what a crowd. Can't be more than 20 people there


More people would have shown up if they gave away corn at the event


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 17, 2021)

The swine is 5.4 times taller than that megaphone. 



This is an over-estimate, the base is actually sloped.

So how tall is the base of that statue? 1.2m? 1.5m? However, it's not exactly on the same plane which makes the megaphone longer.

Either way, there's no way the megaphone is remotely above 30cm, or else the base itself would be more or less 170cm, which is similar to the gunt's self-proclaimed 5'8''. 

I'm getting good at these, this one took 10 minutes. 

Manlet.


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 17, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> The swine is 5.4 times taller than that megaphone.


I've done my own recreation of the event and it's pretty conclusive he's no taller than 5'1".


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Aug 17, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Someone archive please. I'm on my phone.


What does his mom dying and him “not being able to see his mom because lockdown procedures” have to do with not being forced to get the vaccine? If anything, it makes more sense to be used in a pro-vaccination argument because “so many people didn’t want to get vaccinated, they had to lock down viewing procedures so I couldn’t see my dying mom. So you should get the vaccine now to get out of this mess as soon as possible and make sure everyone can see their family members in the hospital!”


----------



## alan thicke (Aug 17, 2021)

The granite base of the statue is  5'9" according to this site: https://www.hmdb.org/m.asp?m=23019

Ralph is significantly shorter than that. He isn't standing completely straight, but I'm not convinced his twisted hogbody is capable of lifting his giant potato head any higher than that.




(note: the site I used for reference says the statue base is "5¾ foot" which I assume means 5'9" and not five feet and three quarter inches. If it means the latter, that would put him solidly in sub-five-foot territory, so believe what you will.)


----------



## ChromaQuack (Aug 17, 2021)

I would like to congratulate Ethan Oliver "Ade's piggybank" Ralph on convincing that crowd of 20 to vaccinate themselves, truly a champion for the pro-vaxx cause.


----------



## Ulamog did nothing wrong (Aug 17, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> UGH.
> I hate people like this.
> There are legitimate concerns about the COVID vaccine. The BEST way to handle this is to get a forum of doctors and to keep ANYONE who is associated with Ralph FAR away from this.
> Maybe Ralph can come but make it a public Q and A? I don't know of a way to keep Ralph associated with it and make it a clean event.
> ...


Yeah, dumb shit like they did in that (((rally))) only serves to paint any true concerns as absurd. Not sure if you listen to the Gunt’s “speech” but it was truly just nonsensical stuff.
Good job Gunt, you are doing the jews work for them you fat, despicable faggot.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 17, 2021)

Ulamog did nothing wrong said:


> Yeah, dumb shit like they did in that (((rally))) only serves to paint any true concerns as absurd. Not sure if you listen to the Gunt’s “speech” but it was truly just nonsensical stuff.
> Good job Gunt, you are doing the jews work for them you fat, despicable faggot.


Well Ralph has not posted it right?


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 17, 2021)

alan thicke said:


> The granite base of the statue is  5'9" according to this site: https://www.hmdb.org/m.asp?m=23019
> 
> Ralph is significantly shorter than that. He isn't standing completely straight, but I'm not convinced his twisted hogbody is capable of lifting his giant potato head any higher than that.
> 
> ...


Since the top of the base is on a plane closer to the camera, the 5'3'' figure is slightly over-estimated.

He waddles onto the stage like a fucking Chuchu jelly in Zelda games, absolutely comically disgraceful.


----------



## kiwifarmsfan1 (Aug 17, 2021)

So after listening to the speech, if I understood it right, it would take several people forcibly holding him down, struggling, before he would capitulate on taking a vaccine that would allow him to visit his mother for her last days on earth.   Essentially the complete opposite of what he truly feels and has stated.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 18, 2021)

Ralph failed again. After his glorious speech and rally the local school board still approved that dang dirty mask mandate. 








						Kanawha County Schools approves mandatory masking for all students, staff
					

Kanawha County Schools decided Wednesday to approve mandatory masking for all students and staff, effective Friday, Aug. 20.




					www.wsaz.com
				




I bet if Ralph travels to WV to make another anti-vax speech they will be the first mandatory vaccination state in the country.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 19, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph failed again. After his glorious speech and rally the local school board still approved that dang dirty mask mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"ITZ GUNNA BE A LONNNNG MUMTH 4 DAH HAYTERZ" -- Ethanol Horsefucker Ralph
Yet another L for the Guntamale.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Aug 19, 2021)

Why is Ralph wearing a tshirt of a naked man to this event? Seems really fucking gay to me. 
I'm sure he will screech about it being some faggy wrestler but it's still incredibly gay.


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 19, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Why is Ralph wearing a tshirt of a naked man to this event? Seems really fucking gay to me.
> I'm sure he will screech about it being some faggy wrestler but it's still incredibly gay.


Pretty sure that's Bronson.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 19, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Pretty sure that's Bronson.


So Ralph is prison gay without even being in jail anymore. I wonder if Ralph dreams of sticking his thumb in Tom Hardy’s ass?


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 19, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> This guy made sure to rep the KILLSTREAM BABY during his speech for elected office.
> 
> View attachment 2445619


The Killstream is becoming a force in American politics the right must either embrace or die. Which is why I’ll be proud to announce my campaign for Mayor of Newark on the National Justice Party ticket, clad in only a Grillstream apron. Be the nudist fascist bodybuilder you wish to see in the world.


----------



## veri (Aug 20, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Are we sure Sisco isn’t a cousin of Dingos? They look fairly similar, with sisco having some Arab looking features



i don’t think so, sisco looks too white.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Aug 21, 2021)

Ralph speech made no sense. He started talking about his momma going to hospital, her fall, accident and then eventual death. Complained about health entitlements and then just said, well I don't wanna take a vaccine.

It was completely irrelevant, Ralph had nothing to say


----------



## Nigella (Aug 21, 2021)

Ralph Speaks at West Virginia State Capitol Mandatory Vaccine Protest
					

Subscribe to Killstream.TV: https://tv.killstream.live/sub  ⭐SUPER CHAT⭐ https://killstream.live/tip  https://killstream.live/entropy  CashApp: $sunsetsquad  ⭐Support Links⭐  ✅Killstream.TV: https://k...




					odysee.com
				







"oh god oh god please dont slip"





Just noticed the woman laughing at him struggling to climb the steps


----------



## Famke Slamssen (Aug 21, 2021)

He really does try his absolute best to emulate Trump during this speech. Unfortunately, he missed the part where Trump stands up straight and doesn't habitually hide his hands in his pockets.

Also, very classy choice of attire.


----------



## Ripple (Aug 21, 2021)

What an absurdly rotund little man


----------



## DragoonSierra (Aug 21, 2021)

Nigella said:


> View attachment 2466057
> 
> Just noticed the woman laughing at him struggling to climb the steps


Is he literally holding his gunt up while climbing?


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 21, 2021)

There is a hammertime video in the making from the original clip.


----------



## MG-34 (Aug 21, 2021)

I get that he's fat but he's reaching the levels of fat where his body is disproportionate and doesn't keep fat evenly. He looks like he's wearing an mis-sized sumo diaper under his clothes.


----------



## JULAY (Aug 21, 2021)

Ugh, I didn't know this fat faggot was from WV... Let me guess, Huntington? Has to be Huntington.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Aug 21, 2021)

JULAY said:


> Ugh, I didn't know this fat faggot was from WV... Let me guess, Huntington? Has to be Huntington.


He isn’t from WV afaik. It’s West Memphis Ak and Virginia, right?


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Aug 21, 2021)

JULAY said:


> Ugh, I didn't know this fat faggot was from WV... Let me guess, Huntington? Has to be Huntington.


He's from West Memphis, Arkansas


----------



## Stasi (Aug 21, 2021)

"Put your mouth on the curb ayylawgs" the piggy mused as he struggled to climb the steps.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 21, 2021)

Meet thumb.


----------



## JULAY (Aug 21, 2021)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> He isn’t from WV afaik. It’s West Memphis Ak and Virginia, right?





REGENDarySumanai said:


> He's from West Memphis, Arkansas


Thank God for small favors...


----------



## alan thicke (Aug 21, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> Meet thumb.


I think we can enhance this


----------

